
Google API House Cleaning - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2011/05/27/google-api-house-cleaning/
======
kingofspain
Good job I spotted this as I had no idea the Translate API was being shut off
in December. Just spent a looong time working this into something - gah. I
assume the deprecation message must have been up some time (> 6 months)? Maybe
I see what I want to see!

Funnily enough, the same project also uses the Feedburner API, which will be
axed too.

